# GPU-Z 0.4.3 detect wrong memory type for acer 4820TG ATI 5470



## thanhlonely (May 26, 2010)

As the specifications on AMD website , ATI radeon mobility 5470 can only use GDDR3 or GDDR5 with bandwith 25.6 GB/sec (GDDR5) or 12.8 GB/sec (DDR3). But when I use GPU-Z 0.4.3 to check on acer timeline 4820TG 332G32Mn (core i3, card ATI 5470 with 512M), i found that memory type is SDR and bandwith is only 6.4GB/s.

So what is the problem?


----------



## W1zzard (May 26, 2010)

problem seems to be that it can't read the bios, the bios contains information for the memory type


----------

